# needle localized partial mastectomy



## kboyd22 (Feb 14, 2011)

Is needle localization billable with a partial mastectomy(19301) and if so what CPT code should be used?

Thank you


----------



## susanp (Feb 16, 2011)

If the needle localization code 19290 is the code you are referring to, that code does not bundle with 19301 according to NCCI edits.


----------

